# Does anyone make CNJ S scale decals



## s1b (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm looking for Yellow/gold and blue CNJ decals. Statue of Liberty, letters and numbers. Does anyone make them? Any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Decals needed*

http://www.lbrenterprisesllc.com/page04.html

Try the above site.....Alamo


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Ha Ha -- Alamo beat me to it -- that's the place I was going to suggest too.


----------



## s1b (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I see he has them in white. Wonder if he makes them in the other colors?.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CNJ......good taste. :thumbsup:

Print some yourself on decals paper?

I have seen some come up on e bay once and a while for S scale.
But you got to check everyday.

I occasionally see what they have in the way of CNJ decals and I do see them come up. But you see more for HO and O. Do you have any in HO or O, to see how they look on the S train?

The letters and numbers you can buy easily enough. Just get some sheets of what you want dry transfer or wet. 
If you want stripes the same advice as above.


----------



## s1b (Jan 8, 2012)

big ed, I've never printed my own decals. Might have to give it a try. Have you done it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No but I think someone here has.

Maybe this will help a little?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8689&highlight=printing+decals


Decal paper,
http://www.walthers.com/exec/search...rds=restrict&instock=Q&split=30&Submit=Search

Maybe someone who has will add to this.


----------

